# CTS Turbo In Stock Lowest Price Guarantee



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.

CTS TURBO 8V RS3 AND 8S TTRS 2.5T EVO CATLESS DOWNPIPE
https://www.x-ph.com/cts-turbo-8v-rs3-and-8s-ttrs-2-5t-evo-catless-downpipe/



CTS Turbo is proud to announce our proprietary high-flow downpipe for 2017+ Audi 8V RS3/8S TTRS with 2.5L TFSI EVO (EA855) engine.

This stainless steel high-flow downpipe that allows the user to remove the restrictive factory "main catalytic converters". This downpipe is a part of our modular exhaust system and it is compatible with factory or CTS Turbo mid-pipes.

We used CAD simulation to streamline the flow of exhaust gasses and ensure that it splits evenly into two outlets. Many hours of R&D were spent to ensure perfect fit, smooth exhaust flow and excellent sound.

Unfortunately, the Check Engine Light will come on after the installation; we strongly recommend using "stage 2" software because the CEL deletes or emulators are not compatible with these cars.

Features:

Large 3.5" downpipe outlet splitting into dual 2.5" pipes
Durable 304 food-grade stainless steel
Laser cut flanges and precision machined v-band
Factory-like placement of O2 sensors
Designed using the latest 3D scanning technology
Exhaust flow simulated with CAD software to ensure optimal flow routing
Perfect fit with factory or aftermarket mid-pipes
Aggressive sound - really makes that 2.5T scream
No drone under normal driving conditions
Optional driveshaft removal tool (based on factory Audi tool, required to remove and install driveshaft)
Fitment:

2017+ Audi RS3 2.5T EVO (EA855)
2017+ Audi TTRS 2.5T EVO (EA855)

To remove the CEL that will occur, proper tuning software must be used.

Use of stage 2 software upgrade is strongly recommended.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

